# Where can I get dirt cheap egg whites?



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

Simple question really, where can I get the very cheapest? They seem to be quite dear everywhere.

Answers appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

i tend to get mine from an egg that comes out of a chickerns bum


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Steal some from old McDonald's farm lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

e i e i ooooooooooooooooo pmsl


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

On a serious note, if you mean the egg white powder, it does seem pretty expensive compared to whey. I haven't seen any very cheap.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

On a serious note, if you mean the egg white powder, it does seem pretty expensive compared to whey. I haven't seen any very cheap.


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

lol you guys are mad


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

devil has a point its far cheaper to boil some eggs.

whey protien powder would be better anyway


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

Dude, they're like 84p for a pack of 12 if you buy smart...just cut out the yolks you don't want and give them to the family.

Bodybuilding isn't cheap, I worked out that my spend comes to a fiver a day, but considering desk jockeys spend that on lunch and Starbucks coffee etc, you're not so badly off.

KS


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

trigger1981iron said:


> On a serious note, if you mean the egg white powder, it does seem pretty expensive compared to whey. I haven't seen any very cheap.


Powder or whites will do, on a cut and looking for other protein sources as apparently cottage cheese and quark increase water retention.


FAT BOY said:


> devil has a point its far cheaper to boil some eggs.
> 
> whey protien powder would be better anyway


Apparently the same for whey, anything dairy based - been advised to use whey for PWO only.


Keyser Soze said:


> Dude, they're like 84p for a pack of 12 if you buy smart...just cut out the yolks you don't want and give them to the family.
> 
> Bodybuilding isn't cheap, I worked out that my spend comes to a fiver a day, but considering desk jockeys spend that on lunch and Starbucks coffee etc, you're not so badly off.
> 
> KS


Will not get eggs from caged hens, must be free range - animal welfare more imoportant than BBing to me. Free range = expensive so always use the whole egg, but not good to eat 10 yolks a day! What to do?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Whey doesn't increase water retention.

Animal welfare more important than BBing, you in the right forum?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

young gun said:


> Animal welfare more important than BBing, you in the right forum?


I'm not a nature freak, don't want to exploit a living thing just to gain a bit of muscle, especially when I don't have to (free range, organic, tuna, vegetarian sources, etc.).


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Fair enough. Sorry don't mean to be an arsehole just not soemthing I give a toss about.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

m8 u not buyin eggs cos a chickerns in a cage ant gonna change a thing?but if it bothers u that much try findin a local farmer who has a market stall,should not be to hard in your aarea and a bit chheaper that way


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

So do you eat meat and fish because thats a little bit more explotation than caged hens.


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

lol i can see were this threads going :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

devilsquest said:


> m8 u not buyin eggs cos a chickerns in a cage ant gonna change a thing?but if it bothers u that much try findin a local farmer who has a market stall,should not be to hard in your aarea and a bit chheaper that way


Yeah, I'd like to do that if they work out cheaper than free range.


young gun said:


> So do you eat meat and fish because thats a little bit more explotation than caged hens.


Meat I will only buy if it comes from a local farmer that I know has treated the animal well, is free range (but not from a supermarket as they pump them full of sh1t and they stick to the minimum standards to obtain 'free range' status), OR get any meat that is going for quick sale as it is not creating a market demand, it just needs to be gotten rid of quickly from the shop's point of view.

As for tuna, it lives naturally anyway and isn't sentient like a mammal or hen so no bad, however I won't get tuna from Japan as the tuna industry over there kills whales and dolphins as they see them as 'competion' for their product.

Before we get into a debate about being inhumane to even kill animals, we are omnivores, as our ancestoral history shows us so I have no problem eating an animal if it has lived well, however I do not eat large amounts of mammal or chicken meat in terms of BB quantities because then I am not eating to get my natural requirements, I am eating for muscle gains, which is where I eat a lot of cottage cheese, quark and tuna. As I said before, tuna is a fish = non-sentient, therefore no moral dilemma eating large amounts. Plus I can't afford lots of free range meat anyway, whereas the afore-metioned 3 are very cheap. :wink:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm the opposite, i couldnt care less where my meat comes from. I'm an evil, carnivorous meat eating machine.

Nick


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey GroovyGuy, I respect your point of view and i think you do well to seek out the kinds of products you do.

Living in London there arnt that many farms about! But of I could get produce from a local I certainly would. Unfortunately, its Tesco for me!

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

m8 for gods sake just get whey down :wink: you it not from a cage, its not full of s**t. and it doesnt hold water so dont worry. :lol:


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

nick500 said:


> I'm the opposite, i couldnt care less where my meat comes from. I'm an evil, carnivorous meat eating machine.
> 
> Nick


LMAO, nick that sounds like me to, i eat little puppy dogs for there high protein content :lol:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Caymen said:


> nick500 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the opposite, i couldnt care less where my meat comes from. I'm an evil, carnivorous meat eating machine.
> ...


LMAO, I'm really not an animal person, animal rights are just completely beyond my comprehension, I really just couldnt care less, infact in I find it wholly irritating when animal rights charities get more money than war veterans or the elderly, guess It's just each to there own.

Anyhow this is a bodybuilding forum not Ricky Lake, just use whey protein.


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

KSWill not get eggs from caged hens, must be free range - animal welfare more imoportant than BBing to me. Free range = expensive so always use the whole egg, but not good to eat 10 yolks a day! What to do?

Try www.eggnation.co.uk


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

tesco value is cheap as f**k!!!! like 1.16 of something for 15 eggs! cant say fairer than that.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

89p for 15 eggs (lion quality too) LARGE, from iceland.

Nick


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

The animals we eat take moe gear than we do :lol:


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

groovyguy said:


> devilsquest said:
> 
> 
> > m8 u not buyin eggs cos a chickerns in a cage ant gonna change a thing?but if it bothers u that much try findin a local farmer who has a market stall,should not be to hard in your aarea and a bit chheaper that way
> ...


Why bodybuild? Wouldn't have to worry about these large qauntities of protein then, and where it's coming from!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

young gun said:


> Caymen said:
> 
> 
> > nick500 said:
> ...


No, but ethical eating is a consideration for BBers who feel that way. TBH I wish I could just switch off and not give a fcuk, but that's me.

I am not one of these lamo animal rigts activists and I get p1ssed off when I see these 'sponsor a dog' things on TV so they can live in the lap of luxury, get premium dog food and all the squeaky toys they want when RSPCA is crammed to the brim and the animals there only just manage, and animal treatment laws don't extend to livestock. Some parts of society are too far one way and the other side are too far the other, we need to find a balance.



FAT BOY said:


> m8 for gods sake just get whey down :wink: you it not from a cage, its not full of s**t. and it doesnt hold water so dont worry. :lol:


Don't worry mate, I do - my curent diet is:

WAKE

1 scoop of whey in water (20g p)

45MINS - 1HR LATER

3 eggs, 250g cottage cheese, tomatoes fried in olive oil with one slice of wholegrain toast (50g p)

POST BREAKFAST, PRE-BED

During this period I will have:

250g quark with apple and mandarin (30g p)

1 meal consisting of 40g worth of protein in terms of meat, usually tuna or occasionally chicken be it a pasta salad, tuna mash with veg, tuna pancakes (tuna, eggs and oats), etc.

Either as above, or on training days 1 scoop of whey post weights, then aother post 20 mins cardio (40g p total)

END

JUST BEFORE BED

2 scoops of whey in 300ml of semi-skimed milk with 7 fish oil caps (in the hope of making the protein last even longer due to the slow digestion of fat) and an A-Z multi-vitamin (hoping it'll absorb slower and therefore better with the fat in the milk and the fish oil:mrgreen (50g p).

That's 3 scoops of whey on non-weight days and 5 scoops on weight days.



trigger1981iron said:


> Why bodybuild? Wouldn't have to worry about these large qauntities of protein then, and where it's coming from!


Because...


groovyguy said:
 

> I don't want to exploit a living thing just to gain a bit of muscle, *especially when I don't have to* (free range, organic, tuna, vegetarian sources, etc.).


Like all of us, I want to! If I can do both, it's no problem. I know a guy on another board who's a vegan - so he doesn't even use any animal products!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

must admit i should be a vegetarian-i got views on animal welfare too-makes me abit of a hypocrite


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

crazycal1 said:


> must admit i should be a vegetarian-i got views on animal welfare too-makes me abit of a hypocrite


Well it doesn't mean you need to be a veggy - we eat animals in a state of nature as do many other animals; it's how we have evolved and is part of our make up, but you CAN eat ethically, by eating fish and free range eggs and meat, end of line or quock sale stock, therefore not creating a demand, therefore not responsible for an animal's death.


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Anyhow this is a bodybuilding forum not Ricky Lake, just use whey protein.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

DONGLE said:


> Anyhow this is a bodybuilding forum not Ricky Lake, just use whey protein.





groovyguy said:


> No, but ethical eating is a consideration for BBers who feel that way.


----------

